# building rack for tanks



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, I now have a good idea of how to build the rack but I have one question.

how much clearance from the top of a tank to the next shelf up? what would be the minimum and recommended space?

Maybe I should go to my lfs and measure their spacing for an example.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep at least 8" of clearance from top of tank to bottom of shelf the exception being my 24" deep tanks are 12" clearance.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got 6" it's a little cramp but I'm doing minimal water changes


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Consider not only space between shelves (more is better), but height of bottom shelf. Tanks too close to floor are hard to drain, hard to view, and hard to work on. Also, since you are in a basement, place tanks where you have easy access to floor drain for ease of maintenance, and reduced risk in event of disaster.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

One thing I have taken into consideration is having a little height for the first shelf, I was thinking 8 to 12 inches

Did some quick calculations

top of first shelf 12 inches
tank height 16 inches
clearance for tank 10 inches
next shelf is about 4 inches
next tank is 16 inches
clearance for 2nd tank 10 inches
top shelf about 4 inches

Total is 72 inches to the top of the top shelf, ceiling is 84 inches, only leaves 12 inches on top shelf for stuff, planned on putting 10 gallon tanks on top.

So if I reduce the clearance to lets say 8 inches and make the bottom shelf be 8 inches off the floor, that gives me 8 more inches, so 20 inches left on the top, 10 gallon tanks are 12 inches high, so left with 8 inches clearance above the 10 gallon tanks.

I plan to go to my lfs to take measurements of their clearance and talk to them about how they feel about the space they have to work on tanks. Also going to check the height of their bottom shelf.

If only I had an 8 foot ceiling instead of 7 I would be set. Because of my limited space height wise, I need to figure out the minimum clearance that would be comfortable. My plan only has the larger tanks stacked two high with 10 gallon tanks over those.

Im thinking the guys at my lfs would be a good source for opinions on clearance as they have to work with their clearance all day every day.

I guess im like any other guy, always want a couple more inches.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought a stand with several shelves to use for tank space. I left at least 10" of height above any tank that contained water. This seems to be enough space for me to get in, do a water change and even clean the algae on the glass front. It's even enough space for my reptiles so that I can change their water with ease.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

What rack did you buy and what do you have on it? Any issues with the shelves bowing?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

went to my lfs today and talked to them, they have as little as 6 inch clearance on the front, but just inside they have another 3 inches, the front of the shelves is a thick support but behind it is more room. My design will have similar extra space behind the front lip.

They have no problems with 6 inches and they go into tanks all day.

Now I just have to do the math to figure out the exact spacing available but I know I can get 2 levels of the 30 gallon tanks and room on the top for some 10 gallons.

As long as I don't gain 200 pounds my arms will fit just fine.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

sounds good but I'd put smaller nano's up top (like 2-7 gallon aquariums) this way you don't have too much weight on the top of the stand. Think about it, you also have the weight on the bottom and too much weight (even if spread out) for an extended period of time could cause a fracture.

Then again, this all depends on what you're build your stand out of, thickness of materials, screws vs nails etc. Some pictures would be lovely


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I finalized the design for a stand to hold 2 30 gallon tanks with space on the top to toss on a 10 gallon.

I'll see about taking pics while making it or at the very least, after it is made.

Using the same idea as 



 as it looks like a very good way to make it.

After I make this smaller one and see it all done I will decide if I'm making 2 more like it or one that is larger to hold 4 30 gal and 2 10 gal.


----------

